# Another Waltz



## adrien

Hi everyone. After last week's events in Christchurch which affected the whole country a great deal, I was moved to write another Waltz.

It's not intended to be programmatic, although it does contain some eastern-ish themes.

Hope you enjoy, and criticisms welcome.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Absolutely stunning! Beautiful music.


----------



## adrien

Captainnumber36 said:


> Absolutely stunning! Beautiful music.


Thank you very much! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## adrien

I updated it for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Captainnumber36

adrien said:


> I updated it for anyone who is interested.


What changes did you make? (I didn't listen to it yet)


----------



## LezLee

That’s another beautiful piece. Do you have enough for an album?


----------



## adrien

Captainnumber36 said:


> What changes did you make? (I didn't listen to it yet)


fairly subtle changes. The very end the sax does something a bit more interesting. Also in one of the bridges there was a clash between the base chord and the top line melody so I altered that. Some other chords were a bit off. I need to fix my monitoring setup so I can hear all this better.


----------



## adrien

LezLee said:


> That's another beautiful piece. Do you have enough for an album?


Thank you!

Not quite enough, I'm working on it. Another 65 waltzes to go to catch up with Eugene Doga


----------



## Cygnenoir

Bravo!! I especially loved the flute passage at around 2:10 

If you are interested, have a listen to my music: 

__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## adrien

Cygnenoir said:


> Bravo!! I especially loved the flute passage at around 2:10
> 
> If you are interested, have a listen to my music:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/


Thanks very much! I'll have a listen.


----------



## Captainnumber36

See what you think of my music as well, it's simple, yet effective. I really take the word minimalism to new levels for composition based music.

https://nakulanbala.bandcamp.com


----------



## EdwardBast

Very nice! 

You're going to make the sax player self-conscious! They just want to blend in like all the other winds.


----------



## adrien

EdwardBast said:


> Very nice!
> 
> You're going to make the sax player self-conscious! They just want to blend in like all the other winds.


thanks!

I always thought sax players were ego-maniacs. Maybe just need to find an 80s rock sax player and teach him to read music.


----------



## adrien

I recently got a new audio interface and did some changes to the way I monitor. It's very interesting. The current theory is that you should mix at relatively low volume.

I re-balanced dynamics a fair bit on that waltz. Here it is for those who are desperate to delve into the minutiae of this kind of thing.






thanks everyone for your very kind words./


----------



## Swosh

When I listen it feels like I'm exploring a fantastical forest!


----------



## adrien

Swosh said:


> When I listen it feels like I'm exploring a fantastical forest!


I hope it's a good kind of fantastical forest.

thanks for your note


----------

